# Anyone Applying on PTAP Seats or HEC Seats? 2012-2013



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

If you are then what is your aggregate like and your first two preferences. 
My aggregate for HEC = 81.5
1. King Edward Medical College 2. Allama Iqbal Medical College

Just so we all have a rough idea what we are up against and whether we have a chance or not in our preferred instituitions. 
For HEC you take 60 percent from FSC result and 40 percent from SAT ll and sum them up to calculate your overall percentage.

For PTAP just mention your FSC equivalency score out of 1100. My score for FSC is = 880 out of 1100

It would be much appreciated if those applying for these seats share their scores/percentages.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

aggregate for HEC: 76.64
1. AIMC 2. K.E 3. RMC 4.NMC (just because i don't think i'll make it into the first 2 lol)


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Add more colleges to that list. You've only used four options


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

the last 3 are punjab, sarodha, and nawaz sharif


----------



## aysha zia (Oct 12, 2012)

hey i wanted to ask you, did u apply to any private med colleges such as cmh or lmdc? did u get any acceptances? if so did, did u decide to pay the fee or take the risk of waiting for HEC and PTAP results. 





SAMREEN said:


> If you are then what is your aggregate like and your first two preferences.
> My aggregate for HEC = 81.5
> 1. King Edward Medical College 2. Allama Iqbal Medical College
> 
> ...


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone know where and when we are supposed to find the PTAP list? for foriegn students?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess here Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics but it's not up


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hopefully it'll be there by tomorrow..


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

PTAP and SFS fall in different categories right?both of them are for foreign students that I know but qouta of 4 seats per college is 4 each or total 4?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think 4 each


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

amerhch said:


> PTAP and SFS fall in different categories right?both of them are for foreign students that I know but qouta of 4 seats per college is 4 each or total 4?


 PTAP = Total sevety two seats out of which fifteen seats for developed countries. Remaining go to developing countries.
From those 15 seats not a fixed number per college, just put them where ever they like. Yea that's pretty much what these Pakis(tanis) do. For example there are five PTAP seats in KE but not all five will go to the people from developed countries. Maybe none will go to them, depending on the selectors. 

SFS = four seats per college if I'm not wrong: well atleast four each for aimc and ke.


----------



## Fatimasc (Mar 14, 2013)

*HEC Aggregate*

As'a wrwb,, can anybody tell me that if my fsc result if 880 and sat 2 is 1940/2400 .,, then what would be my hec aggregate .. I'm really confused and would be really grateful if one of you could help!!!


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Your aggregate would be 80.33%


----------



## livelife (Oct 18, 2013)

SAMREEN said:


> PTAP = Total sevety two seats out of which fifteen seats for developed countries. Remaining go to developing countries.
> From those 15 seats not a fixed number per college, just put them where ever they like. Yea that's pretty much what these Pakis(tanis) do. For example there are five PTAP seats in KE but not all five will go to the people from developed countries. Maybe none will go to them, depending on the selectors.
> 
> SFS = four seats per college if I'm not wrong: well atleast four each for aimc and ke.


 can you please tell me what is the total number of seats for pak origin students under ptap


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

can a local student apply on self finance in government med colleges?


----------



## Attailham (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello EveryBody.........!!! Can anyone tell me regarding the SFS HEC previous year Merit list for Medical colleges of KPK and around Pakistan........??? What was the final merit aggregate being listed........???
As well as please let me know when will the merit list of 2013-2014 being displayed............???


----------

